# Lava Rod



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well as some know I had some gallbladder issues at the end of june. Turns out that body part pretty much just shut down on me so I had to have it removed. Honestly that whole ordeal really kicked my butt and I have not worked on anything in a month now. I did manage to get a couple done for a buddy and his son right before surgery.
This is built on a castaway blank that the guy loves. Don't know the blank model but he told me if I can find him another blank to buy it. The acrylic is called lava and looks really killer reflecting in the sun. We laid out the basic design of the grip itself with the cork mixture and he left everything else up to me for the most part. I used a matagi charcoal seat which I think looks awesome with the lava. The wrap was something new to try....lol most everything I try is new to me. Colors were really just trying to match up to the acrylic. I think it turned out pretty nice. I used a Fuji guide train on it as well. 
These pics were taken after he picked it up from me for a fishing trip. So if it looks a little spotty well there was some salt still on it when I got it from him. Last pic he sent me from the trip....nice fishy


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That's one "hot" rod Jim! If you're willing, I'll get with you in a couple of weeks to get you to make me a set of your cork and acrylic grips. I'd love to put them on a rod.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Let me know and we will get together on it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Jim, hadn't heard about your GB problems...at least it's gone now. Hope you get your health back! You did an awesome job on BOTH rods! Sweet wraps and acrylic/corkage!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Jerry. Yep its gone and things are starting to work again that had issues after the surgery.

That madaira thread is a little challenging to work with the first time.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> Let me know and we will get together on it.


I will. Give me a couple of weeks, I'm going on vacation here soon. As soon as I get back I'll text you.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That is an awesome looking rod. The grip is off the hook. I had a buddy with your same problem and they didn't figure it out till it was almost too late. He has fully recovered and in good health now. Gods speed on your recovery.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Fishsurfer. Yep this thing started in January of 2014 with a nasty flare up. Then nothing for 12 month. Then nothing again till june and boy did it kick my arse then. No questions about it lol. But I am on the mend and glad to be.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice looking rod and thread work


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work on the rod, the grip work is flawless.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Great looking piece there.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's awesome and it looks like it passed the stress test. Great job on the design and build!


----------

